

Automatic cameraman: automatic camera control by tracking voice signals - henning
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrOy6LpL940

======
henning
Prof. Yoav Freund of UCSD is working on a system for moving a camera around by
tracking voice signals. When it hears a voice signal, it tries to move the
camera to focus on what it thinks is the source of the audio.

As you can tell it already works pretty well.

~~~
cavenhaus
Hm, our Polycom VoIP video conferencing system did that back in 2000 already.
It did work well, I have to say.

~~~
henning
ok. did that use commodity off the shelf hardware?

